# Swim bladder no peas



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife went and cooked all of my fish's peas, any thing else work for SB?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

When my biggest clown loach had swim bladder disorder, I fed peas and green veggies, it helped with her swim bladder. I also did some water changes, which helped her.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Could try and Epson Salt dip...but id go buy peas


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/problemsolving/p/swim_bladder_disorder.htm


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Is the swim bladder is due to constipation?

If so, you could feed spirulina.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey I found this http://completegoldfishcare.com/goldfish-food/feeding-goldfish-peas/

Didn't know that peas can help with constipation as well as swim bladder disorder.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Deleted due to unnecessary information.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Please explain that, WildForFish.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got all this...I was just hoping there was an alternative to peas. I will continue his fast until I can get some 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Green beans will help with swim bladder. When Baby Girl, my biggest clown loach, had swim bladder disorder, I gave her green beans and they helped her. A good alternative to peas, if you don't have them (peas).


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

doulos668

Do you know the cause of the swim bladder? in regards to your fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

A fish gulping too much air from the surface of the water. That I do know. But I didn't know that constipation can cause swim bladder disorder.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> doulos668
> 
> Do you know the cause of the swim bladder? in regards to your fish.


Likely cheap food overfeed...it happens in my house with me and my kids....mostly me....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

doulos668 said:


> Likely cheap food overfeed...it happens in my house with me and my kids....mostly me....
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5



Thank you, wanted to confirm the need for peas


----------

